# western saddle question



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

how tall is she? How old? We need those before we can really say. I suggest trying out other peoples saddle, and whichever one(s) fit her best, measure the gullet, and buy one of that size. My pony wore a 6 inch, but yours may need a 61/2 cause she's narrow. I dont like King Series saddles(synthetic ones). I like circle Y and have heard good things about Abbeta. What seat size do you need? What kind of material do you want; leather, cordura, half leather, synthetic? What discipline: barrel racing, cutting,roping,all around, pleasure, trail,etc.? 

All in all, try some of your friends' saddles first.  Good Luck!


----------



## QHChik (Jun 26, 2009)

stay away from saddles that are not American made. Circle Y, Billy Cook, and Big Horn are great saddles.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

All of my friends saddles are too wide! That's why I think I need semi-quarter horses, all of theirs are more cow-bred and go in full quarter horses, mine is race bred and the tall and lean type of QH. 

She is 17 years old, she is a rescue and has no muscling along her top line, but that will come with time, but I don't think she will fill in enough to be a full quarter horse bars. 

I know that I need a 16 inch seat, and I would like to stick to leather if I can. I plan on doing everything in this saddle, trail riding, showing, maybe try some speed stuff too.

How are the big horn saddles? I see a bunch of those on ebay for pretty reasonable.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

QHChik said:


> stay away from saddles that are not American made. Circle Y, Billy Cook, and Big Horn are great saddles.



I somehow missed seeing your post! I am actually watching a couple of big horns on ebay right now, they seem pretty reasonable, and the used ones look like they have held up well. Any other input on these saddles?


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

This may be a stupid questions, but is this an actual big horn saddle: NATL BIGHORN ROPING/TRAIL WESTERN HORSE SADDLE-17W/TACK - eBay (item 170405384163 end time Nov-17-09 10:31:10 PST)


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

so I am not sure if you are a western rider but western and engish saddles are much different in size so you may already know this BUT you aren't the same size in both saddles ... i use a 15 inch in western and a 16.5 in english (i am a size 6 pants if that helps).

I agree with the American made saddles only. I have a Victor (amazingly made saddles) and an Ozarka from days ago and both of those saddles will last forever. If you can find a good older made saddles i would go that route b/c they tend to be better made. Can you look on craigslist?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

QHDragon said:


> This may be a stupid questions, but is this an actual big horn saddle: NATL BIGHORN ROPING/TRAIL WESTERN HORSE SADDLE-17W/TACK - eBay (item 170405384163 end time Nov-17-09 10:31:10 PST)


I'm kinda doubting it :lol: Just the way its worded, maybe trying to make it seem like a Big Horn brand when its something else.
Here's a nice used Circle Y 15" Used Circle Y Park and Trail Saddle

This one is really pretty too- http://www.horsesaddleshop.com/circle-y-used-saddle1.html
The free shipping really got my attention, saddles are so expensive to ship


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

whats your price range?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree with Vida, I don't think the one that you posted is worth looking at (even if there is a real saddle on the other end). I have a Simco roping saddle that I got several years ago that is incredibly good quality. Be cautious when buying Billy Cook, as some of them are good quality and others I have seen are total crap. 

Also, unless you are planning on doing any roping, I would not get a roping saddle. They tend to be more expensive and are very heavy (mine is about 40 pounds). I would keep my eyes peeled for a nice trail saddle cause they would work for almost anything and I have heard that barrel saddles are not very comfortable when ridden for very long.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Although I love American made saddles, you can get some pretty good custom made Australian saddles too. 
I'm not too sure what your budget is, but good 2nd hand and barely used western saddles go from about $600 to $2000, and most are hand made and in excellent condition.
Not too sure what the AUS $ US $ exchange rate is, but you should consider it. Shipping would be a bit of a ****** though, but if you got a bargain it could be worth it.
Stear clear of Wintec Westerns. They are great for beginners but in the long run are not worth it.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I am in the up to $500 range. 


I kept reading that ebay listing over and over and it did seem a little off to me too. I wouldn't mind getting another circle y (had one but sold it, darn it), in my experience the older ones seemed to run a little narrow, but maybe it was just that particular saddle.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Try Corriente Saddle Company. They are made in New Mexico. I have one that I ride alot and I love it. They are around 600 new and they can usually ship the same day.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^ Kevin, it is funny that you should mention them. My brother got one several years ago and he would attest to their durability. He used his every day in a feed lot for several years. I have ridden it one time and I will say that it was the most comfortable saddles I have ever put my butt in. I don't know if you would find them on the internet, they don't have a website. Probably the best luck you would find would be to do a phone number search.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Corriente Saddle Company - Finally, A Saddle Anyone Can Afford!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Holy cow. WooHoo. Now I don't have to do my ordering over the phone. Awesome, thank you for posting that MacPack.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

smrobs said:


> ^^ Kevin, it is funny that you should mention them. My brother got one several years ago and he would attest to their durability. He used his every day in a feed lot for several years. I have ridden it one time and I will say that it was the most comfortable saddles I have ever put my butt in. I don't know if you would find them on the internet, they don't have a website. Probably the best luck you would find would be to do a phone number search.


I have never heard a bad word spoken about them.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

How much do these saddles generally run? I can't seem to find a mention of price.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

QHDragon said:


> How much do these saddles generally run? I can't seem to find a mention of price.


$650 is the price quoted in the Western Horseman magazine. Call the number listed on the site and Mike can give you a quote.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I bought one ~a month ago. I didn't know what to expect but fully expected to return it as being junk. I've owned fairly expensive saddles (the one I just sold was in the $2,000 range) and the value of this saddle is on a par with them.

The one I got is the Wade in 17" round skirt, medium oil, and extra tooling. Delivered it came to $700 - that's with ~$75 in extras. I've got about 30 hours in it and it's a very nice saddle - and it weighs in the area of 42lbs. 

BUT I believe they are all hard seats and I don't believe it comes in a narrow tree. The website has Wayne's phone number so you can talk to him first hand and ask what you need to.


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

I used an Abetta. I got my first one because I had to find one with narrow tree for my old horse. I know you can find them in both narrow trees and regular ones. I don't remember how much they cost.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Aren't Abettas always synthetic?


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Yes.... And if you are thinking of synthetic, look at the Fabtron. I believe it is a much nicer saddle.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I think I would prefer to stick with leather, I just like the look better.


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

Too bad you are far away - I have a semi QH bar 16 inch Billy Royal for sale - super nice for $600. I like Billy Royal, they use nice quality materials.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

iridehorses said:


> The one I got is the Wade in 17" round skirt, medium oil, and extra tooling. Delivered it came to $700 - that's with ~$75 in extras. I've got about 30 hours in it and it's a very nice saddle - and it weighs in the area of 42lbs.
> 
> BUT I believe they are all hard seats and I don't believe it comes in a narrow tree. The website has Wayne's phone number so you can talk to him first hand and ask what you need to.


I have the same saddle but with square skirts and many more hours in it! I have had padded seats in saddles before and I like the hard seats better.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

OOH, I am absolutely in love with the 4th saddle on the Corriente Saddles page. Might have to go saddle shopping a little early! Kevin, since you have had yours for a while, I have a question for you, how do you think it would do for someone with a bigger butt? I have found that even though I am not fat by any means (I'm 140lbs) with my bigger butt and hips I have a difficult time finding a saddle that is comfortable for me to ride in for any period of time... just your opinion, do you think a Corriente would work well for me?


----------



## I love Arabs (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi, A reallly really important thing is... how long your horses back is. If you horse has a short back then a round skirt would work better for you. if he has a long back then i wouldnt work about that!


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Yeah she has a longer back, plus I dont I really like the look for the round skirt saddles.

Hopefully I will be getting this one: 16" Horse Saddle Western w/matching TACK (used 2 times) Beautiful

It's nothing special but it will get the job done for now while I keep looking for The Perfect Western Saddle.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Honeysuga said:


> OOH, I am absolutely in love with the 4th saddle on the Corriente Saddles page. Might have to go saddle shopping a little early! Kevin, since you have had yours for a while, I have a question for you, how do you think it would do for someone with a bigger butt? I have found that even though I am not fat by any means (I'm 140lbs) with my bigger butt and hips I have a difficult time finding a saddle that is comfortable for me to ride in for any period of time... just your opinion, do you think a Corriente would work well for me?


While I am somewhat skeptical about how big of a butt you can have only wieghing 140# I think that if you get the right size seat you should be fine. If you order one, when you get it putit on a saddle stand and sit in it for a while and see if you have enough room. As long as you don't put it on a horse you can send it back for a different one. My cousin is built alittle full through the hips and butt and she rides the Wade tree corriente in a 16" seat and loves it.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

QDDragon, please try to avoid the saddle you linked to. It is that type of saddle that has poorly made trees and "leather" that is like cardboard. I would bet the ranch that it is either an Asian or Mexican import.

There is no way that any new, usable saddle can be made to sell for $200, including everything without it being junk. It will not get the job done and you will be out $175.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

QHDragon said:


> Hopefully I will be getting this one: 16" Horse Saddle Western w/matching TACK (used 2 times) Beautiful


Here is one problem with those Saddles, notice the 21lb weight, that is because they used a hollow tree.

See the circles and arrows showing a cracked tree and India version of bullhide covered tree 



















This tree weighs 2 lbs, when a good tree will weight 8-10 lbs.
.


----------



## I love Arabs (Nov 19, 2009)

I was on Southern Trails website and they have EXTREMELY nice saddles for EXTREMELY nice prices id go with one of those.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I've met Kevin from Southern Trails and I can tell you he is a good guy to deal with - very knowledgeable.


----------

